# Blazers mini-camp pics



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Link


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks man. They showed some clips on the news just now. Said Webster looked good and showed a couple nice plays he had.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Get use to this.....


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Nice pics , I dont know if its just me but doesnt Webster favor Wayne Brady a lil bit


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I like how in the last picture everyone's clearly visible, except Telfair who's literally a blur. 

Dan


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

"Nice to meet you, Mr. Ha"

barfo


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap said:


> I like how in the last picture everyone's clearly visible, except Telfair who's literally a blur.
> 
> Dan



.....and Ha is preparing to employ ye 'ol flop. :laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cimalee said:


> Nice pics , I dont know if its just me but doesnt Webster favor Wayne Brady a lil bit


to me, he looks like a combo of AC Green and Aries Spears.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Thanks man. They showed some clips on the news just now. Said Webster looked good and showed a couple nice plays he had.


Yeah, I saw that too. Webster looked pretty smooth and showed some quickness on a nice little reverse layup at the hoop. 

I can't wait for summer league.

Telfair said he was very impressed by Martell too.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Is it just me or does outlaw look bigger?

HA looks like he is going Divac on telfiar! 

Yeah the Timbers: Nedzad and MT HA


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice pics. Is that Nedzad rolling to the hoop calling for the ball?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yup 

they put HA on one team and Nedzad on the other it looks like.

Nedzad looks bigger too he might fill out to be joel body type in a 7'4 frame nice!


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

that back shot of webster reminds me of Kemp... eeek hope im wrong


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Nice to know we have Kenyon Martin in camp as insurance for Zach, in case his injury doesn't heal.  From the first picture on the far right...


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

For some reason in that first pic, Webster REALLY looks like JR Rider!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

baler said:


> For some reason in that first pic, Webster REALLY looks like JR Rider!


Dude, if Martell becomes what Rider was for us but without the issues, that would be beyond great.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Fork said:


> Yeah, I saw that too. Webster looked pretty smooth and showed some quickness on a nice little reverse layup at the hoop.
> 
> I can't wait for summer league.
> 
> Telfair said he was very impressed by Martell too.


Yes, and they both wear Adidas. 
:angel:

My guess Adidas will buy anotherLuxury box this year. :biggrin:


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

yeah if martell becomes rider minus the issues, that would be frickin awesome.....JR was an amazing player but what a waste with his mind


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

and is it just me or does Nedzad look quite a bit bigger

yes he is still relatively skinny but no one should expect him to ever be really big or anything close


the main goal would be for him to get "wiry strong".....kind of like pau gasol

i see him progressing to that type of body and strength very nicely (mainly his legs look alot stronger, and that stronger base is the most important thing of all)


what do you guys think???? i think that he will be better than HA because i think from the little i have seen and heard, that he has better natural skills and feel for the game along with ALOT better athleticism


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Who knows i dont play favorites between nedzad and Ha, whoever is better the better for us. If they are both great trade one of them or use them as twin towers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

riehldeal said:


> and is it just me or does Nedzad look quite a bit bigger


Maybe. Here he is from last year.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

It's hard to tell if Nedzad is bigger or not -- I need more pics! 

I like that his number is #1 though. The perfect number considering his dimensions.

We can call him the Big Unit!

Go Nedzad! Go Ha!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> It's hard to tell if Nedzad is bigger or not -- I need more pics!
> 
> I like that his number is #1 though. The perfect number considering his dimensions.
> 
> ...


if his number is 1, that means D.A. is going some where.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Maybe. Here he is from last year.


Dang, that looks like Martell guarding him last year, too. Now we know how this mystery scouting machine works!

Dan


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

DrewFix said:


> if his number is 1, that means D.A. is going some where.


OK, I went back and looked again. In the picture his jersey doesn't seem to have a number.

I hereby nominate Nedzad 'The Big Unit' Sinanovic for the jersey #1. :banana:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> OK, I went back and looked again. In the picture his jersey doesn't seem to have a number.
> 
> I hereby nominate Nedzad 'The Big Unit' Sinanovic for the jersey #1. :banana:


i second the nomination


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to Nathan Bishop's camp recaps... how Webster and Sebastian look together and how the battle of Mt. Ha vs Big Ned has been going. I'm also looking forward to a pic of the tri-towers (Joel, Ha, and Ned) together.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

riehldeal said:


> and is it just me or does Nedzad look quite a bit bigger? yes he is still relatively skinny but no one should expect him to ever be really big or anything close. the main goal would be for him to get "wiry strong".....kind of like pau gasol. i see him progressing to that type of body and strength very nicely (mainly his legs look alot stronger, and that stronger base is the most important thing of all)





Blazer Bert said:


> OK, I went back and looked again. In the picture his jersey doesn't seem to have a number.


Ned does look like he's filled out a bit more to my eyes too... it also looks like he's #33

STOMP


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Ned does look like he's filled out a bit more to my eyes too... it also looks like he's #33
> 
> STOMP


I didn't realize that (#33) was big Ned from the back. Wow, he really has filled out.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't think that #33 is Ned. Look at him in the other pictures and he looks a little bigger but still has that smaller frame. Has to be someone else.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

cpt.napalm said:


> I don't think that #33 is Ned. Look at him in the other pictures and he looks a little bigger but still has that smaller frame. Has to be someone else.


Look at the shoes and clothes and they're the same as the other shots of Sinanovic... plus how many other brown haired white guys in the Blazer training camp can dwarf Outlaw like that? 

I'm sure we'll soon have other photos that will clear up this minor point.

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Look at the shoes and clothes and they're the same as the other shots of Sinanovic... plus how many other brown haired white guys in the Blazer training camp can dwarf Outlaw like that?
> 
> I'm sure we'll soon have other photos that will clear up this minor point.
> 
> STOMP


The shoes look different to me. One is red with white, the other white with red. Although Ned is listed as #33 on the official roster.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I would love to see the battles that Jack and Telfair are having!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

That picture looks to me as though it was rescaled wrong, as if they didn't preserve the proportionate scale.....In other words it was shrunk more vertically than horizontally.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Schilly said:


> That picture looks to me as though it was rescaled wrong, as if they didn't preserve the proportionate scale.....In other words it was shrunk more vertically than horizontally.


either that or our players have very, very poor posture.


----------

